# Purrfect boys



## Felino (Jul 6, 2010)

Our grandkitties- 5 lovely boys, 6 weeks old at the moment. First litter of beautiful Nevada, bred by us last year :001_tt1:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They are adorable :biggrin:


----------



## Krazy Animals (Aug 24, 2014)

Very Cute!


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful little babies


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So stunning, all of them!!! Love the black smoke and its little face!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Krazy Animals (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cute kittens!


----------

